# 2020-2021 kidding



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Alright folks the other part is pretty full of my nonsense XD so this year and next year I will be having so many does kidding so lets list these soon to be mamas 

August/September kidding we have 11 does
We have 5 bred to Jack 50% registerable babies 
1 bred to Chief waiting on his paper work 
3 bred to goliath 
1 bred to Angus 
And maybe one more bred to goliath 
We bought 7 bred this year 

September/October breeding we have our lovely first timers 
All being bred to our very own Wonka that we just bought so more 50% babies 
6-8 does being bred to him 

December/January we have our lovely 10 maybe 11 being bred again in late December for our May/June babies 

January my lovely Nubian will be bred to either Flash or Wonka for June babies to stay in milk for august September 

And that's our breeding plans for most of the year but they may change


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I wish you the most enjoyable/ easy kidding season. Bring your rollar skates..sounds like you are going to be very busy!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Our other half appear to be preggo now. I call them our "Mean Girl" pack, cuz they are all our smalker girls that band together to put the bigger girls in check!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Our other half appear to be preggo now. I call them our "Mean Girl" pack, cuz they are all our smalker girls that band together to put the bigger girls in check!


That sounds adorable we have a medium girl who always gets in with the big girls and challenges them XD


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I wish you the most enjoyable/ easy kidding season. Bring your rollar skates..sounds like you are going to be very busy!


Oh yes very busy so many first timers but also our mature does who throw multiples every time:bonk: but the September run has changed since a doe decided to wean her baby early and also another doe so that makes 10 does for our September breeding all first timers except for 2 (doh)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

I knew I said I was done buying goats this year but we just couldnt resist buying 2 yearlings 1 registered at 98.5% and the other a commercial doe who are absolutely stunning a bit on the chubby side XD but beautiful cause they got that all on pasture!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Definitely will be a busy time for you!! Exciting though! We just got done breeding all but one left, here. (2 are younger and I think I might hold them till next fall, I don' like 2 kidding seasons). 

I try not to say I'm DONE lol, because then I find another hahaha. We brought in a few this year, I only have plans for 1 or 2 more brought in within the next two years and WANT to be done with bringing in as we'll be retaining more. Never seems to happen that way LOL


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Definitely will be a busy time for you!! Exciting though! We just got done breeding all but one left, here. (2 are younger and I think I might hold them till next fall, I don' like 2 kidding seasons).
> 
> I try not to say I'm DONE lol, because then I find another hahaha. We brought in a few this year, I only have plans for 1 or 2 more brought in within the next two years and WANT to be done with bringing in as we'll be retaining more. Never seems to happen that way LOL


Oh yeah really busy we got I don't even know how many to breed in Sept and about 10 birthing in Sept but those girls with birth outside

We said we were done after buying a starter herd of 10 from Iowa but I guess that doesn't happen XD so yeah were trying to keep ourselves from buying any more lol


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Not the best pictures of our new girls but you sure can see their chunk XD


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww pretty girls!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Pictures just don't do any goats justice! We thought we were coming home with some girls that were about 90 pounds, no definitely not! They weigh about 150 pounds each we needed 3 people to get them in the car and out! And they jiggle when they walk I think I'm in love ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol lol Ill take that camera.picture disappointment ANYDAY! (clap)(rofl):shrugrofl)
Lovely girls....love that jiggle!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Lol lol Ill take that camera.picture disappointment ANYDAY! (clap)(rofl):shrugrofl)
> Lovely girls....love that jiggle!


Best part is they're as big as our 4 year olds! And they just turned a year old! We truthfully don't know if our bucks gonna reach them XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a terrible horrible situation to be in....NOT:bonkdance)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What a terrible horrible situation to be in....NOT:bonkdance)(rofl)(rofl)


We said no more goats last time... Now look at us were up to 30 goats after only having 12 from last winter XD


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> We said no more goats last time... Now look at us were up to 30 goats after only having 12 from last winter XD


That is goat addiction. From 12 - 30 how many goats will you have next year. (rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Goataddict said:


> That is goat addiction. From 12 - 30 how many goats will you have next year. (rofl)(rofl)


Who knows my mom wants to keep all the doelings :bonk:. I'm pretty sure we'll be at 40 breeding does :ahh:. So I can be positive we'll be having at least 4 doelings being sold next year to make sure my mom doesn't keep them all XD


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Who knows my mom wants to keep all the doelings :bonk:. I'm pretty sure we'll be at 40 breeding does :ahh:. So I can be positive we'll be having at least 4 doelings being sold next year to make sure my mom doesn't keep them all XD


All the doelings, Hope you have an easy time selling them but the more the merrier


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Goataddict said:


> All the doelings, Hope you have an easy time selling them but the more the merrier


Around us, doelings usually go commercial so we hope with these 50% doelings we hope to at least get 250-300 per doe depending on show quality


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Around us, doelings usually go commercial so we hope with these 50% doelings we hope to at least get 250-300 per doe depending on show quality


Lucky you.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Aw man seeing those bags just blow up these last few weeks and them just looking like they have balloons inside them these mamas are looking extremely uncomfortable can't really tell on our first timers whose pregnant or not everyone's really fat! Wonkas looking good at 7 months about the size of our 1 1/2 olds and he himself looks pregnant XD


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Some of our pregnant girls of course no one else bred except for the 6 we bought bred these girls are all due the first and second week of Sept definitely looks like big mama has a load in there and of course all them waddle XD but we saw some goo sticking to big mama yesterday (the fully white one) and her udder has definitely blown up ligaments are so loose on our girls rn almost nonexistent but for sure gone on big mama


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

2 bucks from this girl one born dead a dapple boy and one healthy caped boy who will be a bottle baby


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Mama


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Little boy


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

She looks a little under-conditioned. May just be the angle though.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> She looks a little under-conditioned. May just be the angle though.


We give them hay and grain every day 5 3 pound scoops and 6 sleeves and they still look a bit skinny :bonk:but she was also hallowing out in this picture


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

She's also always been skinny around the hips don't know why no one else looks like that


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats are you new little guy. Sorry for your loss. I hope the other doe does better!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Congrats are you new little guy. Sorry for your loss. I hope the other doe does better!


I hope so too we have 5 more to kid out but all older does who are experienced


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> She's also always been skinny around the hips don't know why no one else looks like that


Maybe parasites?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Maybe parasites?


No parasites had fecal done and none of our other does are like this


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

2nd doe in labor due the same time the dapple was so 5 days early its big mama and she's getting ready to pop those kids out for me wishing for twins


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Any baby pics??:waiting:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Any baby pics??:waiting:


Not yet she has babies all in position but we do have pictures of little boy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh cant wait to see the kidds! Hope all is well and going great!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Not yet she has babies all in position but we do have pictures of little boy!


I hope everything is going super easy for you and the doe!! :kid3::kid3:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

She's been having long strings of mucus off and on but I think we are finally entering active labor soon


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Also on the ultrasound the vet said 2+ for her so fingers crossed


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

(dance):coolmoves:CAN'T WAIT:clapping::clapping:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Grab that Baseball.mitt...lets bring them HOME! :clapping::clapping:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

I don't know she's been leaking mucus but her udder hasn't really filled much and she's 4 days away from her due date


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> I don't know she's been leaking mucus but her udder hasn't really filled much and she's 4 days away from her due date


onder: she's making me wait even longer to see baby pics(pic)...huh well isn't that typical doe code:hahaclap)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Even she's done being pregnant


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We want babies. We want babies. We want babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

We are officially in active labor now the bubble has come and made its presence know


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

We are officially in active labor now the bubble has come and made its presence know


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok its been 30 min since that bubble came out should we be worried


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Twin does looks like one has a hernia one paint and a traditional


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Both normal whew both had to be pulled first one was head and no legs I had to go inside mom and find one leg second had both legs and he's but still had to be pulled both weighing 10 pounds each! We got some nice doelings but sadly moms last year kidding happy she gave us girls!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. :goodjob:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moms not passing placenta its offically been 24 hours and we called a vet about it what's your guys take on it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it hanging out? You need Oxytocin now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By 24 hours, I would be afraid to give Oxytocin at this time. She is most likely to closed.

With my boers, I give 2 cc's Bo-se shot SQ to my big does, it is just enough to get that to drop.
Give 2 vit E gel tabs orally, snip the tops and squirt in her mouth.

If it is hanging long, put it in a rubber glove and tie it at the top of the glove.

If it is short, put it in a glove, add a little bit of weight to it, not too much though. You do not want to rip it.

Be sure she gets calcium.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok so the goat friend gave us some of that oxytocin and within 4 hours it had come out it was slowly coming out but she wasn't producing milk with it hanging but she finally dropped it at day 4 so now She's just getting LA 200 for infection. And now we have more babies today she was due the 15th but decided to go early 1 doe and 1 buck and she had no problem at all giving birth to them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it came out.

Cute babies, congrats.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Yep 3 more does left to kid for this year and then we have some for February March next year which will all be first timers except for 2 and then we'll breed for may babies in December and yeah hopefully we'll have no more first timers until February next year


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

The doe was rejected by mom and can't stand she's too weak we've dried her off and tried getting some colostrum into her what else should we do


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> The doe was rejected by mom and can't stand she's too weak we've dried her off and tried getting some colostrum into her what else should we do


Bring her inside. Get her warm. I like to set them close to a space heater. Once they are warm (about 1 hour) they tend to perk up and let you know they want to eat. Feed colostrum or colostrum replacer. If she doesn't perk up you will need to tube feed her.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

LadySecret said:


> Bring her inside. Get her warm. I like to set them close to a space heater. Once they are warm (about 1 hour) they tend to perk up and let you know they want to eat. Feed colostrum or colostrum replacer. If she doesn't perk up you will need to tube feed her.


She's cold even while in the house I'm taking a temp on her right now and will get back after I'm done with it. She's not good she's at 90.8
We got her up to 92.5
95.1


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> She's cold even while in the house I'm taking a temp on her right now and will get back after I'm done with it. She's not good she's at 90.8
> We got her up to 92.5


All you can do is try to get her temp up. Don't give up. I've managed to save some that when I first found them I thought it was hopeless to even try.

Don't try to feed her until she warms up. I don't usually take temps in this situation but if you stick you finger in her mouth it should be toasty warm before you try to feed.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

LadySecret said:


> All you can do is try to get her temp up. Don't give up. I've managed to save some that when I first found them I thought it was hopeless to even try.
> 
> Don't try to feed her until she warms up. I don't usually take temps in this situation but if you stick you finger in her mouth it should be toasty warm before you try to feed.


Shes finally at 97.2 so a little bit more and we'll be at a 100


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Shes finally at 97.2 so a little bit more and we'll be at a 100


Great job!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

LadySecret said:


> Great job!


She's at 100.2 now and were trying to get some colostrum into her but she won't take the bottle her brother takes it just fine (mom wants nothing to do with the kids)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give 1/2cc B complex orally and a shot of BoSe. Try syringing colostrum into her. Other option is tubing her.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Give 1/2cc B complex orally and a shot of BoSe. Try syringing colostrum into her. Other option is tubing her.


Thank you! She finally took the bottle after letting her get hungry and she is now named Licorice with her brother Taffy that makes a total count of 5 alive babies out of 3 does


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Thank you! She finally took the bottle after letting her get hungry and she is now named Licorice with her brother Taffy that makes a total count of 5 alive babies out of 3 does


That's wonderful news! And I love your name choice.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Well 2 days overdue on speckles and then 2 and 3 days until our due dates on Blondie and THE paint


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjobhighfive)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They will get here...when they are finished baking! ! Lol


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

She finally went on day 4 overdue and gave us a huge single which is a red little doeling and today is officially blondies due date so excited to get this batch of kidding done


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Picturesmg:.... 

Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooh yes...pictures..please!!! Share the love!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pictures.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Sorry I haven't been able to get pictures of all the kids yet so much to do before winter, we are now at 5 doe and 3 bucks Blondie gave us a paint/spotted doe? Her markings are interesting and one buck all by herself and paints in labor right now so hopefully later this week we can have a little photoshoot with all the kids


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

The older pictures of some of the kids


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So cute:inlove: Looks like they are doing great:goodjob:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> So cute:inlove: Looks like they are doing great:goodjob:


They are except for the little paint girl there's something wrong with her leg so we dedicided to wrap it and paints in active labor white bubbles coming out so should be soon we have some babies on the ground


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

(dance)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

And we are officially done with this group 6 girls and 3 boys 2 had singles and 4 had twins, she had a big traditional doeling like I mean BIG she easily weighs more than the other girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

We only have 8 surviving out of the 10 that were born so pretty sad about that and lost our pretty flash boy the dapple buck we got this year to polio we caught it too late. 

But we are going on a steady track go a trimming stand today along with a tattoer, more cydectin, phenmonia vaccine, bottle holders, bottles, and some more needles!
We also have a blood testing kit on the way for the girls that have been with wonka for about 40 days and one looks really fat so she might already be 40 days along who knows


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sorry for all the losses. But you are ok. And the new additions are good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The first pic of the mama doe laying down, I would get a fecal on her for worms and cocci in case.
Her bones are really showing there, I am concerned for her.
Check her inner lower eyelids. 
Check for lice.

So sorry for the losses.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> The first pic of the mama doe laying down, I would get a fecal on her for worms and cocci in case.
> Her bones are really showing there, I am concerned for her.
> Check her inner lower eyelids.
> Check for lice.
> ...


That picture was a day after she had birthed her twins so she does have some meat on her and has already been dewormed, just gotta get those hooves done and we have decided to retire that girl this birth was way to much for her


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Do you worm on a schedule?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Do you worm on a schedule?


We check famacha every month but only deworm who needs it but with kids we do cocidosis treatment every 3 weeks until they are about 4 months but even then this year we have decided to keep kids inside


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> We check famacha every month but only deworm who needs it but with kids we do cocidosis treatment every 3 weeks until they are about 4 months but even then this year we have decided to keep kids inside


So if the famacha is bad then you treat them for worms?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> So if the famacha is bad then you treat them for worms?


We do it when even if its in the light pink but not bad stage and we use cydectin first then valbazen 14 days later


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Does have cidrs in and this Sunday they'll be pulled taking two does to get bred this weekend to an outside buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> We do it when even if its in the light pink but not bad stage and we use cydectin first then valbazen 14 days later


When you worm, it should be 10 days later to kill the hatching eggs.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> When you worm, it should be 10 days later to kill the hatching eggs.


We were told 14 days by another person but I think we'll try the 10 day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Next year we have offical news we will be getting a Black panther grandson! We wouldn't have this this opportunity if not for our friends at LeConte farms as the other month they bought one of Black panthers sons and he's already bred 9 does for them!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

He will be bred in fall sometime next year to
Oklahoma
Cinnamon
Twix- iffy she's a smaller doe than everyone else
Licorice
Blanca
Trouble
Strawberry 
Vixen
Bluebell
All these does were born this year so will be a year old in September.

We currently have 5 does in with wonka and they have been in there for 2 months and tommorow he will be in with the big girls only 3 as we sold 4 girls and are breeding 2 to another buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

This group of girls should be due anywhere from beginning of January to March


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

And then pictures of some of this years kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Well turns out that the does we put in with the buck even the ones we put cidrs in came back open and now we have to find a back up buck this late in season(doh)


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

:goatrun:
Good luck! (Yes i know I’m seriously late)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, good luck.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Got our back up buck secured he’s a pretty nice looking buck in our price range


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Well that sucks he ended up having CL when we went to go look at him we are back on the search


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sorry to hear that, hope you find a good one soon!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is too bad, glad you found out before exposing your does.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

There’s our new boy the other night we brought him home by the time we got him in there he was already doing his job lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What a stud​


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Cool! So glad you were able to find a buck to get the job done XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like a chunk!:hubbahubba:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Looks like a chunk!:hubbahubba:


He definitely is all 160 pounds of him lol


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

I ain’t a photographer but I have to say I think I did pretty well lol


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:inlove:Very handsome boy Good Job on the pictures too(highfive)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow..I love his white ears! Hes a nice well built buck! Congrats! Hes going to make some pretty kidds!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow..I love his white ears! Hes a nice well built buck! Congrats! Hes going to make some pretty kidds!


I'd say his may buck kids from this year weighed in at 100 minimum when we went to see them mg:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice dude.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Well our resident old lady took herself out of retirement (doh) she had broke into the buck pen in November and all of the sudden her stomach has blown up, hopefully it’s just the food talking but if not we’ll get her an ultrasound in January to see


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh boy. Those old ladies are as tough aa the young ones. Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Barns done just gotta get an electrician to wire it but that will be next year for now extensions and solar panel lights


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

May or may not have said no more goats and got another goat for Christmas XD


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content































these two girls have to be my favorite April born girls both were bred and raised by a friend of ours and we got the chance to take them both home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

We have these two pretty little girls on our list waiting for them to be weaned so I can take them home! And then our March girl is looking nice and wide she has a small udder on her already


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh your getting little black dapple doeling too? How adorable. Nice little paint...and new kidds comeing! So much fun! Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh your getting little black dapple doeling too? How adorable. Nice little paint...and new kidds comeing! So much fun! Congrats! They are adorable!


A black, white tan dapple she is just a little doll. yeah that paint is nice she's a fat bottomed girl lol I even made a whole video for her on our Facebook page. Out of that red we are wanting some dapple kids preferably does lol she's bred to an outside dapple buck


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok everyone is now confirmed pregnant yayyy except for one who we found out was a hermie so we have 6 does birthing from May-June and 1 in March. We also got some bad news this week my favorite doe and the first doe I ever bought with my own money has CL we didn’t notice it I’m thinking when we bought her we passed it off as a cd&t bump but now the almost 3 months having her it’s the size of a golf ball so we are just cidring her and just getting one kid out of her the same with the 100% doe she’s been in with


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Yayy!!!! Good luck kidding!
Sorry to hear about the CL though


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

My 100% paint has finally come home! It was a 8 hour trip but it was worth it shes so sweet and just has the nicest fur that looks like she was just trimmed for show! Sorry about the red light it’s still a bit chilly here so we have the heat lamps on.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a cutey!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I have to ask, did you culture the cl abscess? 

We have a doe that gets huge abscesses from cdt shots. She just super sensitive. Any IM shot ends up be a huge lump for months too.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

CBPitts said:


> I have to ask, did you culture the cl abscess?
> 
> We have a doe that gets huge abscesses from cdt shots. She just super sensitive. Any IM shot ends up be a huge lump for months too.


Abscess was too hard to be cultured yet so waiting but we did also do a blood test so in the next week or so we'll have a blood test and a culture done


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Shes a cutey!


She is I'm just in love with her! She will be my first full blood to be registered on my junior ABGA


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

This girl is also getting big! She turned 2 months and is getting huge! We will be picking her up and another little surprise up at the end of April


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice kids!

Remember that blood testing for CL is notoriously inaccurate. I really wouldn’t cull a nice doe that you like without an abscess culture. 

I’ve had a false positive blood test on a doe I hated, she was a pretty doe but just a nonstop problem child. I sent in another blood test but culled her before the results came back. They were negative. The new owners quarantined and had her tested twice also and both tests were negative. They didn’t put her in with their herd until the abscess could be cultured, also negative.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


Nice kids.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

CBPitts said:


> Nice kids!
> 
> Remember that blood testing for CL is notoriously inaccurate. I really wouldn't cull a nice doe that you like without an abscess culture.
> 
> I've had a false positive blood test on a doe I hated, she was a pretty doe but just a nonstop problem child. I sent in another blood test but culled her before the results came back. They were negative. The new owners quarantined and had her tested twice also and both tests were negative. They didn't put her in with their herd until the abscess could be cultured, also negative.


yeah sadly we know the test is going to come back positive we've had CL before on some does we first bought and it looked exactly the same honestly the blood test is just to see before it gets cultured the vet was 99% sure it is CL as we had him come lance another doe before when she was close to her due date he said watch the bump and as soon as it gets squishy he was going to come lance and test


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you tried putting the Draxxin in the actual pus site? Not the blood stream.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Have you tried putting the Draxxin in the actual pus site? Not the blood stream.


no our friend is currently testing that out on her CL herd so seeing if that works for her as her doe had a bump the size of a soft ball


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

There was a long forum on TGS of a lady that used draxxin and cleared her doe of CL in 2 years.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> There was a long forum on TGS of a lady that used draxxin and cleared her doe of CL in 2 years.


Interesting I haven't seen that I have herd though of using it to get rid of CL


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Here is a link to the thread incase you are interested in it:https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/cl-in-goats.215321/


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Here is a link to the thread incase you are interested in it:https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/cl-in-goats.215321/


Thank you! We are contacting our vet to see if we can get some we would love to keep this doe if it gets rid of her cL it just gets so frustrating when your best does get it


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Thank you! We are contacting our vet to see if we can get some we would love to keep this doe if it gets rid of her cL it just gets so frustrating when your best does get it


Hope it all turns out and you can keep her!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

We are getting close with our first doe due this year her due date is March 24th and she already has a cute little udder don’t have any recent pics of her but she is just a wide load and miserable lol


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Our first doe was moved to the kidding barn with her little set up definitely looks like she has twins in there hopefully does! Her udder has been gradually growing and her tail has bent very puffy on her lady parts and wants nothing to do with me unlike her normal personality I think we’re getting close


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck!
Happy kidding


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh Happy.kidding! Be sure and have.your camera/ phone ready. We All love.Baby pics!!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

:bonk: Here we go again I bought a lamacha buck for my Nubian :lolgoat: really he’s just too cute to pass up and with those udders behind him

ignore the picture of Seneca that sneaked in there


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice Buckling...whats his name?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice Buckling...whats his name?


I'm thinking Atlas or Kendrick


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Someone lost their ligaments!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

I believe we are in early stages of labor babies are fully in position


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh be sure and take LOTS N LOTS of pictures! So exciting! Happy kidding!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Yay can't wait to see the babies! Good luck, hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

How are things?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

She’s three days overdue but she’s been having a lot of mucus today darn goat


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

And she gave birth! One dappled boy


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congrats on the birth of the little one.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Congratulations!!🥳


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you guys! He sure is a little looker moms still sore cause he has a big head he got stuck so had to pull. Here’s him this morning


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

AWE🥰


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh you lucky Goatee! Thats what Im striving for! Hes Adorable!.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

We unfortunately lost mom of dapple boy yesterday she went down after a week of having him and we were fighting something with her, we had a necropsy done Vet said her liver looked abnormal he took some samples to send in. we are devastated  little boy is now on the bottle we decided to keep him


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:💚


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry for.your loss. Sending prayers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> We unfortunately lost mom of dapple boy yesterday she went down after a week of having him and we were fighting something with her, we had a necropsy done Vet said her liver looked abnormal he took some samples to send in. we are devastated  little boy is now on the bottle we decided to keep him


Oh no , I know it must be so hard on you but it’ll get better. Praying and Sending love RIP


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost mom.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

We have babies! 2 sets of twins so far completely unassisted outside 2 boys 2 girls


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Woohooo


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

🥳


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beautiful family...


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Big cape buck born today


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Almost all the kids the paint actually had a little doeling when I got home 2 hours after she had the buck!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Looking adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

awwwwwwwwwww!! so cute! congrats! How many goats do you have?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

EJskeleton said:


> awwwwwwwwwww!! so cute! congrats! How many goats do you have?


I think with the kids we have about 30 right now and still counting as we have 3 more moms to kid and adding a few more doelings


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> I think with the kids we have about 30 right now and still counting as we have 3 more moms to kid and adding a few more doelings


oh wow! that is a lot! how do you keep up with them all?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All cute.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

EJskeleton said:


> oh wow! that is a lot! how do you keep up with them all?


honestly really don’t we’re downsizing this year to only 15 breeding does to make it a little easier lol


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Had another doeling born Friday night! Cute little traditional girl that we decided to sell with mom


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Had another doeling born Friday night! Cute little traditional girl that we decided to sell with mom


Congrats! 🎉


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Man just got some sucky news tonight one of our doelings is a hermie should've know it was too good when her mom finally gave us twins guess off she goes


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Doeling out of a first timer I think she has to stay 😍


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry you got a hermie.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Congrats on the kids! What’s a hermie?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May have male/ female parts and does not have babies. 
Don’t have normal sex organs.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Had 2 more bucklings born both 99%!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, congrats.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Haven’t been keeping you guys updated but we officially finished kidding until November last week! Ended off with the black headed doe giving a single bottle buckling


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Things happen and it so happens my goat journey for now is almost at a close, we are dispersing most of the herd and are down to 18 goats with 8 more to sell until we are happy with our number. We have sold a number of our favorite does and doelings and still have a few does left to sell


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no. I hope every one is going to good homes


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How's it going?


----------

